

Hybrid sweet spot: Native navigation, web content - uptown
http://signalvnoise.com/posts/3743

======
ASquare
This post has been submitted at least twice before For eg:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7715833](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7715833)

